

Salary Negotiation Tips - lumens
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/60282208547/5-tips-to-negotiate-your-best-salary

======
cmwelsh
Read the book "Getting to Yes", "a universal guide to the art of negotiating
personal and professional disputes". It will repay itself a thousandfold as
you walk into any negotiation with confidence, not just salary negotiations.

[http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
With...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
Without/dp/0395631246)

The most underused trick for salary negotiation is actually realizing that
salary is negotiable - simply asking one question could increase your salary
thousands of dollars.

~~~
lumens
Definitely. Kills me when people say, "But they never gave me a chance to
negotiate!"

Your negotiation starts as soon as you begin the first interview. Always play
for position.

------
NatCrodo
This is so true: Steer the Conversation Towards Value, Not Price.

